
Show HN: Day and Night (WebVR) - stewdio
https://dayandnight.moar.io
======
stewdio
I’m working on a series of tiny WebVR experiences for kids that run on the HTC
Vive. (Personal project.) It’s a work in progress, but thought I’d share this
first one now that it’s functional; to prompt other WebVR enthusiast to share
what they’re playing with, compare notes and so on.

I wrote a little more about Day & Night here, including links to downloads and
instructions for getting WebVR for the Vive up and running:
[https://medium.com/@stew_rtsmith/day-and-
night-f5f2a56112ea#...](https://medium.com/@stew_rtsmith/day-and-
night-f5f2a56112ea#.r45vbkrun)

Some of the ingredients in the kitchen: WebVR, THREE.js, WebGL, binary data in
JS, CSS animation, SVG sprites ... And just beginning to sprinkle in some ES6
goodies.

